# Nuts can save your life...



## LynnD (Jun 11, 2015)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/hea...f-nuts-can-save-your-life-says-new-study.html

they do say that peanut butter doesn't though but I think they mean the regular kind.  I buy a healthy flaxseed PB from Trader Joe's and like it better anyway.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 11, 2015)

LynnD said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/hea...f-nuts-can-save-your-life-says-new-study.html
> 
> they do say that peanut butter doesn't though but I think they mean the regular kind.  I buy a healthy flaxseed PB from Trader Joe's and like it better anyway.



Since peanuts aren't really nuts, I'm thinking that's why. Since flaxseeds are not nuts either, I'm curious since I've heard flaxseed is good for you. Will look it up. I have heard almonds have great health benefits.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 11, 2015)

Wow, I just skimmed over this;

http://www.webmd.com/diet/benefits-of-flaxseed

It's on my grocery list, for sure!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 12, 2015)

*And if you do not like the nuts:*
.
A tour bus driver is driving with a bus load of seniors down a highway   when he is tapped on his shoulder by a little old lady. She offers him a   handful of peanuts, which he gratefully munches up. 

After about 15 minutes, she taps him on his shoulder again and she hands   him another handful of peanuts. She repeats this gesture about five   more times.

When she is about to hand him another batch again he asks the little old lady, 
"Why don't you eat the peanuts yourself?". 

"We can't chew them because we've no teeth", she replied.

The puzzled driver asks, 
"Why do you buy them then?" 

The old lady replied, 
"We just love the chocolate around them."


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 12, 2015)

> Wow, I just skimmed over this;
> 
> http://www.webmd.com/diet/benefits-of-flaxseed
> 
> It's on my grocery list, for sure!



Something I've been buying for a while is organic ground flax seed from a company called Flax USA.  I sprinkle it on cereal, salads, yogurt and anything baked.  It doesn't affect the flavor of foods at all.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 12, 2015)

Plan on checking this out, thanks.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 12, 2015)

I make sure to include some nuts and seeds a few times a week, especially almonds and walnuts.


----------



## Debby (Jun 12, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Wow, I just skimmed over this;
> 
> http://www.webmd.com/diet/benefits-of-flaxseed
> 
> It's on my grocery list, for sure!



A very healthy seed for sure but you must grind them up and then keep them in the fridge as they go straight through you unground and you get no benefit from them.  A small coffee grinder will do the trick.  And refrigerating is also important as they go rancid very quickly once ground and rancid oils are very bad for you.

I used to use them all the time but then I switched to chia seeds because the seed is softer so doesn't need to be ground and they also have higher levels of omega-3's and lignans and protein than flax does.  Also because you don't need to grind them, you can keep them in the cupboard instead of refrigerating.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 12, 2015)

Debby said:


> A very healthy seed for sure but you must grind them up and then keep them in the fridge as they go straight through you unground and you get no benefit from them.  A small coffee grinder will do the trick.  And refrigerating is also important as they go rancid very quickly once ground and rancid oils are very bad for you.
> 
> I used to use them all the time but then I switched to chia seeds because the seed is softer so doesn't need to be ground and they also have higher levels of omega-3's and lignans and protein than flax does.  Also because you don't need to grind them, you can keep them in the cupboard instead of refrigerating.



Oh Debby, thanks for this info! I will keep in mind. I do have a little electric coffee grinder that I can use! This all make perfect sense. Lately I am looking for healthier foods. The image I saw of flax seed looked appetizing, so I'll try them. Chia seeds might be next! Thanks again.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 12, 2015)

View attachment 18593


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice post Lynn.  I am a big believer in nuts.  Walnuts, peanuts, almonds all of them really.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 12, 2015)

I always have walnuts and almonds in the cupboard , we both munch on them after tea, I like a couple of dates with a small handful of walnuts.I buy them in Foodland (a supermarket) who have them loose so you can buy as much or little as you want I normally buy a Kg at a time as have to buy them in Adelaide ( don't have them here) I have glass jars I keep them in ( not plastic) I,keep what won't fit in jar in freezer as nuts tend to go off if kept to long .


----------



## AprilT (Jun 12, 2015)

I make a quick muffin/bread in the microwave oven several times a week using flax and almond meal flour.  I'm going to make some crackers out of these flours next week.  Flax alone bothers my tummy, that's why I combine it with the almond meal also taste better that way, to me.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 12, 2015)

AprilT said:


> I make a quick muffin/bread in the microwave oven several times a week using flax and almond meal flour.  I'm going to make some crackers out of these flours next week.  Flax alone bothers my tummy, that's why I combine it with the almond meal also taste better that way, to me.


That sound like something I would like, April.. I make my own almond meal from the almonds I buy,it works out so much cheaper . I have a Nutri Bullet , as seen on TV it was quite expencive but well worth the price , I also grind pumpkin and sun flour  seeds in NB to add to biscuits and carrot cake


----------



## AprilT (Jun 12, 2015)

Years ago I used to do a lot of nut grinding.    I bought a coffee grinder for that purpose, sometimes I still will grind the blanched almonds in larger quantities in my food processor, but, lately I've found at my local stores, the cost of a lb of almonds as compared to the pre-ground dime for dime balances out and so at this point, I rather avoid the clean up if I'm not saving much.  I used to buy the 5lb bag of almond flour from the following company  used to get my dried egg whites and other dried goods from them too.


http://shop.honeyville.com/blanched...o6FhYllqWqM-_Oekj_omFoPS1Ztnp4cCrYaAqWl8P8HAQ

WOW!  I just looked at the price, Just a year or so ago, I was paying for a 5lb bag what they are charging for 3lbs.  Sheesh!


----------



## Don M. (Jun 12, 2015)

I've been a fan of Sunflower seeds for many years.  I always keep a sack near this computer, and whenever I am browsing I snack on them.  I probably go through about 2 lbs a week...$4 worth.  They have many health benefits.

http://www.healthdiaries.com/eatthis/6-health-benefits-of-sunflower-seeds.html


----------



## Kadee (Jun 12, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Years ago I used to do a lot of nut grinding.    I bought a coffee grinder for that purpose, sometimes I still will grind the blanched almonds in larger quantities in my food processor, but, lately I've found at my local stores, the cost of a lb of almonds as compared to the pre-ground dime for dime balances out and so at this point, I rather avoid the clean up if I'm not saving much.  I used to buy the 5lb bag of almond flour from the following company  used to get my dried egg whites and other dried goods from them too.
> 
> 
> http://shop.honeyville.com/blanched...o6FhYllqWqM-_Oekj_omFoPS1Ztnp4cCrYaAqWl8P8HAQ
> ...


As soon as any foods are considered "good" for you they tend to jack up prices especially if they get any publicity on a current  affairs programs. I buy my chia seeds from Costco they are cheaper than Woolworths,or Coles... I do the bulk of my shopping in Adelaide 200 KM from us as our little Foodland runs out of stock ( poor management) We have a Woolworths 20 km from us and they are the same.. .
I don't buy packaged nuts/ seeds  ,some of them have added ingredients like Palm oil......


----------



## AprilT (Jun 13, 2015)

Don M. said:


> I've been a fan of Sunflower seeds for many years.  I always keep a sack near this computer, and whenever I am browsing I snack on them.  I probably go through about 2 lbs a week...$4 worth.  They have many health benefits.
> 
> http://www.healthdiaries.com/eatthis/6-health-benefits-of-sunflower-seeds.html



I snack on sunflower seeds a lot too, their one of my favorites, well I think most kinds of nuts and seeds are my favorite things to snack on, but, I do have to be careful, certain ones block my nasal passage and the ones with additives break out my skin severely, though those salted ones taste so yummy, they are the worse on my skin, I end up looking like I have a bad disease on my face.  doesn't matter if it's sea salt either.  I used to buy the pumpkin seeds in a large bag as well, they were the ones without the shell same for pistachios.  loves those too.  



Kadee46 said:


> As soon as any foods are considered "good" for you they tend to jack up prices especially if they get any publicity on a current  affairs programs. I buy my chia seeds from Costco they are cheaper than Woolworths,or Coles... I do the bulk of my shopping in Adelaide 200 KM from us as our little Foodland runs out of stock ( poor management) We have a Woolworths 20 km from us and they are the same.. .
> I don't buy packaged nuts/ seeds  ,some of them have added ingredients like Palm oil......



I've bought the chia seeds in the past, I might give them another try, I used to add them to a lot of different things, I think I might still have a little contain up on my shelve of leftovers from two years ago.  LOL!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 13, 2015)

I make a multigrain bread in my bread machine and add sunflower, sesame, linseeds, and pumpkin seeds.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 13, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I make a multigrain bread in my bread machine and add sunflower, sesame, linseeds, and pumpkin seeds.


Hi Ameriscot 
Your bread sound very simular to bread I buy from a bakery in Adelaide called bakers delight .,They call it cape seed loaf I have been searching the net for a recipe and haven't found one yet I've only been able to find recipies for damper type/ no yeast types of bread with all the seeds.  I have a bread maker ....Did you create your own recipe ? I have thought about trying the alter a wholemeal loaf by adding the seeds..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 14, 2015)

I got the recipe out of a bread machine recipe book. The flour is called country grain and has several flours. Don't have a bag now and can't recall which. But it's yeast, flour, salt, Benecol spread instead of butter, seeds, water. Easy.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 14, 2015)

Well for those who just want a quick bread or muffin, you can even make a quick sweet cake this way, here's one of several recipes I use.  I don't follow them exactly as I come up with my own mixes, like I said earlier, I like to mix flax and almond meal together and sometimes I use different nut flours also I sometimes use coconut flour.

OOPS!  I was on the phone with a friend forgot to add the recipe vids.  LOL










==================================================  ============================
My recipe

by what I place in cup can mix and match the ingredient totals too your liking it will still come out fine, meaning if you rather use all of one ingredient or reverse the portions it will still work.  I add a drop of liquid splenda sometimes.

2 T melted butter or olive oil
1 lrg egg
2-1/2 T Almond Flour or ground Almonds
1-1/2 T Ground Flaxseed
1/4 t baking powder
1/4 t  of salt
t water

I mix all ingredients in large cup, microwave for about 90 seconds and that's it.

==================================================  ===============================================


another vid recipe


----------

